# Destram's Training Journal



## Destram (Aug 6, 2002)

Guess im gonna start one of these, i should have done it a long time ago to monitor my lifts but better late than never.

All sets taken to failure

Chest + Triceps
30sec - 1min rests depending on how long it takes to switch weights/equipment

Flat Barbell Bench (wide grip) -
170x3
155x3
135x3
Weighted Front Dips - 
20x5
20x3 +6 negatives
14x4 +6 negatives
Decline Dumbell Bench -
45'sx3
40'sx5
35'sx5
Incline Dumbell Bench -
35'sx4
30'sx6
25'sx7

5 min rest to refill water bottle and get ready for tri's

Close Grip Bench -
80x5
75x3
65x4
Weighted Behind the Back Dips - 
35x7
35x4
30x3
Close Grip Pushdown
90x6
80x6
70x7

Total workout time = 50 minutes

I'm trying this as a strength routine. Any comments are greatly appreciated. 

Tomorrow is back and bi's day


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2002)

Hi Destram!
Good luck on your goals.  We'll all be here watching.

BTW, what are your goals?


----------



## Destram (Aug 6, 2002)

Well strength goals would be to increase my lifts by a good amount, i dont really have a set weight i would like to hit on most lifts, but for bench i would like to max out at over 220 by christmas. Right now my max is at like 185 or 190, it was 130 3 months ago so i hope i can do it. Deadlifts i would like to max out at over 275 and squat i cant max out at cuz i dont have enough weights but i would like to get 300 up for 25 reps. 

Im also trying to lose bf so ive cleaned up my diet, right now im at 18% bf and i hope to be at 10% or below by september 26th. Its gonna be hard, maybe impossible, but that is my goal.


----------



## Destram (Aug 7, 2002)

All sets taken to failure

Back + Biceps
30sec - 1min rests depending on how long it takes to switch weights/equipment

Wide Grip, Palms Forward, Weighted Chins -
20x5 + 5 negatives
14x3 + 6 negatives
10x2 + 7 negatives
Deadlifts -
225x5
205x5
185x7
Incline Dumbell Rows -
55'sx7
50'sx6
45'sx7
T-Bar Rows -
115x8
115x6
115x4

5 min rest to refill water bottle and get ready for bi's

Standing Barbell Curls -
95x3 + 3 cheat reps
85x2 + 3 cheat reps
70x4 + 3 cheat reps
Seated Incline, Alternating Hammer Curls -
30'sx3
25'sx4 + 1 cheat rep
25'sx3 + 1 cheat rep
Standing Cable Curls -
120x3
100x3 + 2 cheat reps
80x6 + 3 cheat reps

Total workout time = 50 minutes


----------



## Destram (Aug 8, 2002)

All sets taken to failure

Shoulders + Traps
30sec - 1min rests depending on how long it takes to switch weights/equipment

Standing Barbell Military Press-
100x5
90x3
80x3
Standing Arnold Press -
35'sx2
30'sx6
25'sx7
Side Laterals -
15'sx8
15'sx7
15'sx6
Dumbell Upright Rows -
45'sx6
45'sx5
45'sx4

5 min rest to refill water bottle and get ready for traps

Dumbell Shrugs -
60'sx25
60'sx20
60'sx20
Bench Machine Shrugs-
180x13
180x13
180x12

Total workout time = 45 minutes


----------



## Destram (Aug 9, 2002)

All sets taken to failure

Legs + Abs
1min - 2min rests depending on how long it takes to switch weights/equipment

Barbell Squats -
255x20 + 5 half reps
255x12 + 5 half reps
255x10 + 4 half reps
Dumbell Lunges -
40'sx10
40'sx8
40'sx7
Bench Machine Leg Press -
180x15
180x15
180x15

10 min rest to refill water bottle and get ready for abs

Weighted Hanging Leg Raises -
20x30
20x24
20x20
Weighted Decline Crunches -
35x21
35x18
35x15

Total workout time = 55 minutes


----------



## Destram (Aug 13, 2002)

All sets taken to failure

Chest + Triceps
30sec - 1min rests depending on how long it takes to switch weights/equipment

Flat Barbell Bench (wide grip) -
175x2 1/2
160x2
145x7
Weighted Front Dips - 
20x7
20x4 +5 negatives
20x2 + 16x2 +4 negatives at 16
Incline Dumbell Bench-
45'sx2 1/2
40'sx4 1/2
35'sx5 1/2
Decline Dumbell Bench -
40'sx4
35'sx6 1/2
35'sx4

5 min rest to refill water bottle and get ready for tri's

Close Grip Bench -
90x4
85x3
75x3 1/2
Decline Skullcrushers - 
75x2 1/2
65x3 1/2
55x4
Weighted Behind the Back Dips -
35x7
35x5
35x3 1/2

Total workout time = 45 minutes


I had a question for anyone reading this. Does it look like im getting any strength increases? I cant really tell because it seems like in most exercises where i increased the weight my reps dropped a bit. Also, would there be any changes you would make? Thanks


----------



## Destram (Aug 14, 2002)

I felt a bit tired tonight, didn't really feel like working out but i did it anyways. It wasn't so bad after i had started but i did feel a bit fatigued.


All sets taken to failure

Back + Biceps
30sec - 1 1/2 min rests depending on how long it takes to switch weights/equipment

Wide Grip, Palms Forward, Weighted Chins -
20x6 + 5 negatives
20x2 1/2 + 6 negatives
16x3 + 6 negatives
Deadlifts -
230x5
210x5 1/2
190x7 1/2
Cable Seated High Rows -
100x7
100x5
100x4
T-Bar Rows -
115x10
115x8
115x6

8 min rest to refill water bottle and get ready for bi's

Standing Barbell Curls -
95x4 + 3 cheat reps
85x3 + 2 cheat reps
70x4 + 3 cheat reps
Seated Incline, Alternating Hammer Curls -
30'sx2 1/2
25'sx5 1/2
25'sx3
1 Arm Dumbell Preacher Curls -
25x5
25x3
20x7

Total workout time = 60 minutes


And here is a back double bi shot from tonight, its not very good but itll do till i do my progress pics on sept 26th.

http://www.geocities.com/destram9/back.txt


----------

